# great set



## one hunting fool (Sep 17, 2007)

My buddy found this white set. I could not help getting a picture with them. 








here is a look at how far that kicker on the right side comes out.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Very nice...what are the plans for them? I'm not anywhere close to and expert but for me and being a juvie and not even to the novice point on sheds basically uninformed on sheds...I'm think'n they'd been there a while...nice and I'm sure a great out in the outdoors stumble on. Again very nice...again plans for them???


----------



## one hunting fool (Sep 17, 2007)

He has no plans fo them right now. once he has enough they will make wall decor more than likely. they have been laying about a year is all. he was a bruser for sure though.


----------

